# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Geriatrisch Centrum Ten Kerselaere

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Geriatrisch Centrum Ten Kerselaere
Boonmarkt 29
Heist-Op-Den-Berg



*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Geriatrisch Centrum Ten Kerselaere.*

----------

